# checking if brake lights are working while in the car?



## landlord (10 Nov 2007)

My girlfriend just passed her driving test and one of the questions the examiner asked her was how can you check if the brake lights are working while in the car on your own?  She didnt know and the examiner didnt tell her the answer.  I suppose at night there are ways of seeing the reflection from another vehicle/windown etc.. but during the day??? Is there some obvious answer that I am not considering?


----------



## bankrupt (10 Nov 2007)

I was asked the same question and remember being stumped, the best I could come up with was to put on the handbrake and get out and have a look.  However, the examiner rolled his eyes and told me to "just press the brake pedal."  He wasn't forthcoming as to how this would prove the lights were actually lit.


----------



## webtax (10 Nov 2007)

might be a running joke they have a laugh down the pub at later!


----------



## shesells (10 Nov 2007)

I was told to say park the car in a safe place and wedge something on the brake pedal and go check. 

Would be handy if the car manufacturers came up with something on the dash to let you know a bulb is blown, almost every car I encountered last night on the way home from work was missing at least one light bulb.


----------



## comanche (10 Nov 2007)

eh you look for the reflection of you brake lights in anything reflective i.e. the car behind you... of if at night just look in your mirrors and you should see them even if there is nothing behind you!


----------



## Caveat (10 Nov 2007)

> I was told to say park the car in a safe place and wedge something on the brake pedal and go check.


 
Seriously?! 

Who advised this - an examiner/instructor?


----------



## aircobra19 (10 Nov 2007)

comanche said:


> eh you look for the reflection of you brake lights in anything reflective i.e. the car behind you... of if at night just look in your mirrors and you should see them even if there is nothing behind you!



Thats pretty much it. Even during the day if your parked you can see the reflection of the lights in the car behind.


----------



## macnas (10 Nov 2007)

Find a parking space in front of a shop that has a large glass window. Reverse into this space. When you look in the rear view mirror you will see the reflection of your rear lights in the window! Put your foot on the brake pedal and the brake lights should come on! It does not have to be dark to perform this operation.


----------



## bacchus (10 Nov 2007)

shesells said:


> Would be handy if the car manufacturers came up with something on the dash to let you know a bulb is blown,



Renault had this on their R25 GTX some 25 years ago.. I am sure some other car have this feature.


----------



## shesells (11 Nov 2007)

Caveat said:


> Seriously?!
> 
> Who advised this - an examiner/instructor?


 
My instructor...mind you that was in the UK. I think it was also in a book I got from my driving school over there. In the end I did my test here and passed first time, and wasn't asked about brake lights!


----------



## Bronte (12 Nov 2007)

Wedging something on the brake is an extremely dangerous thing to do.  Anyone suggesting this should fail the test.


----------



## Graham_07 (12 Nov 2007)

Bronte said:


> Wedging something on the brake is an extremely dangerous thing to do. Anyone suggesting this should fail the test.


 
One can do this WITHOUT the engine running. Turn the key to the position where all electrics are on but before starting engine. Wedge something appropriate, umbrella/hurley etc. on the pedal and go look.

Of course, the reverse into space in front of a window routine is easier.


----------



## muffinsda (12 Nov 2007)

My previous (99 Volvo) and current (00 Saab) cars both had a mandatory brake test everytime you turn on the inginition: a message saying "TEST BRAKE LIGHTS" is displayed on the trip computer and won't go away until press brake pedals. Obviously if one of them is failing it'll catch it as well. It may be a mandatory Swedish standard (like daylight driving lights!)...


----------



## tomred1 (12 Nov 2007)

I was asked that too at my test and because my instructor told me about it already, i just said reverse up to a reflective surface e.g window.


----------



## Bronte (12 Nov 2007)

Thanks Graham07- didn't think of that


----------



## johni (12 Nov 2007)

Petermack said:


> All new model Audi, Mercedes & BMW's have this feature.


 
most modern cars have this feature


----------



## aircobra19 (12 Nov 2007)

johni said:


> most modern cars have this feature



News to me.


----------



## Guest125 (13 Nov 2007)

I had a 92 Tipo and a 98 Marea which both had bulb failure warning displays on the dash.


----------



## Graham_07 (13 Nov 2007)

Have searched the dash of my 07 Aston Martin DB9 & still cant find the warning light   ( I wish)


----------



## Jock04 (13 Nov 2007)

bacchus said:


> Renault had this on their R25 GTX some 25 years ago.. I am sure some other car have this feature.


 
ahhh...the 25. 
I had a TXi with the talking computer. When you started up you'd get "all systems under surveillance", which pleased my Star Trek geek pals no end. 
If anything was amiss it'd tell you something like "sidelight not working" or whatever.
The day it told me, in it's damned home counties accent "engine overheated, do not touch a hot engine" was the final straw though, that car was just a mobile compilation of electrical faults.


----------



## Goggin (13 Nov 2007)

Bronte said:


> Wedging something on the brake is an extremely dangerous thing to do. Anyone suggesting this should fail the test.


 
How is wedging something against the brake dangerous?


----------



## aircobra19 (13 Nov 2007)

Goggin said:


> How is wedging something against the brake dangerous?



Because if you had to suddenly use the brake, you couldn't.


----------



## aircobra19 (13 Nov 2007)

Graham_07 said:


> Have searched the dash of my 07 Aston Martin DB9 & still cant find the warning light   ( I wish)



Its to the left of "rockets" and just under "eject passenger"


----------



## teatimer (16 Nov 2007)

Graham_07 said:


> Have searched the dash of my 07 Aston Martin DB9 & still cant find the warning light   ( I wish)



Suppose I should bring my Ferrari back to the dealer and complain


----------



## Crugers (18 Nov 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> Because if you had to suddenly use the brake, you couldn't.


 
Am I missing something here?
The original suggestion was...



shesells said:


> I was told to say *park the car in a safe place* and wedge something on the brake pedal and go check.


 
Why would you have _"...to suddenly use the brake..."_ in a parked car? 

As a suggestion to answer the original question you could ask for assistance from someone else...


----------



## aircobra19 (18 Nov 2007)

I guess it doesn't make sense. LOL.


----------



## landlord (20 Nov 2007)

Crugers said:


> Am I missing something here?
> The original suggestion was...
> 
> 
> ...



My original question stated :
"while in the car on your own"


----------



## Crugers (22 Nov 2007)

landlord said:


> My original question stated :
> "while in the car on your own"


While a lot of people drive like there ain't...
There is 'life' outside the car!


----------



## Guest127 (23 Nov 2007)

could garage forecourts have a white reflective sheet or similar on a blank wall so if you pulled in and turned away from it and braked you could see if all your lights were working?  I sometimes reverse my car into the drive and try and check on the house wall if they are showing. but its not ideal.


----------

